
Up5k_basic - salgernon
https://github.com/emeb/up5k_basic/blob/master/README.md
======
unoti
For years I've been thinking about building a game involving 6502 programming.
Something along the lines of you're stranded on a spaceship, all the critical
systems have failed, and you have a pile of 6502 processors. You need to start
by keeping yourself from freezing to death by building some code that keeps
the environmental systems running, then you move into growing food, and
ultimately into controlling the ships propulsion, communications, and
navigation systems. All with programming.

Then I think that I'd be the only one that would want to play that, and shelve
the idea.

Then I see something about people being interested in 6502 stuff, and think
that maybe I'm not so crazy...

~~~
goatinaboat
Did you see
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/0x10c](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/0x10c) ?
It was IIRC more like a 68k than a 6502.

------
stevekemp
Cute project. I have a real Z80 plugged into an Arduino mega, driven by
software and running an old BASIC implementation written in Z80 assembly.

It is a lot of fun to hack on this kind of systems, and with simple shields
available online you don't even have to solder if you don't want to.

e.g.
[http://www.8bitforce.com/projects/retroshield/](http://www.8bitforce.com/projects/retroshield/)

~~~
snvzz
The 68000 is also an excellent choice for these. There's even 8bit bus
variants, and some howebrew computers[0] exist using it.

[0]
[https://www.retrobrewcomputers.org/doku.php?id=boards:ecb:mi...](https://www.retrobrewcomputers.org/doku.php?id=boards:ecb:mini-68k:start)

------
snvzz
It is remarkable that the project uses the open FPGA toolchain
(icestorm+yosys+nextpnr).

